# Daten aus OPC Server auslesen mittels VB6



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte permanent bestimmte Tags aus einem OPC Server auslesen und in einer Datenbank speichern.
Nur leider weis ich nicht wie ich den OPC-Server ansprechen soll!

Es währe schön wenn ihr vielleicht einen Beispiel Code hättet wo ich mir das mal anschauen könnte.

Ich programmiere in VB6.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2005)

Am einfachsten geht dies mit Hilfe eines ActiveX-Controls, das den komplettem OPC-Zugriff kapselt. Anbieter hiervon sind z.B. Softing und Deltalogic. Einen Demo-Download finden Sie unter www.deltalogic.de. Oder einfach mal unter www.opcfoundation.org suchen.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 November 2005)

ein Beispiel (von Rockwell für Rockwell) für Excel:
http://domino.automation.rockwell.c...B50010C75F4AE55885256AFB0059FE9F?OpenDocument

RsLinx durch Deinen OPC-Server ersetzen, der Rest sollte ähnlich sein.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

oldfellow schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte permanent bestimmte Tags aus einem OPC Server auslesen und in einer Datenbank speichern.
> Nur leider weis ich nicht wie ich den OPC-Server ansprechen soll!
> ...








PowerOPC Client Developer

Das geht sehr einfach mit PowerOPC Client Developer. Es enthält ActivX-Controls zum einfachen und schnellen Zugriff auf alle OPC-Server. 

Besonders komfortabel für VB-Entwickler: PowerOPC Client Developer unterstützt das Data binding. VB-Anwendungen können so ganz ohne Programmierung mit der Maus zusammengeklickt werden.

Preis pro Entwickler ohne Quellcode: 990 Euro
Preis pro Entwickler mit Quellcode: 1.980 Euro 

Hier der Link zum kostenlosen Demodownload: PowerOPC Client Developer


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

Hallo oldfellow,


			
				oldfellow schrieb:
			
		

> Ich programmiere in VB6.


Ja alter Kumpel, was können wir denn für Deine Fehlentscheidung bezüglich Deiner VB6 Programmierumgebung ???
Über VB6 musst Du zum Programmieren das Automation-Interface ansprechen, eine etwas lahme Krücke gegenüber dem Custom-Interface von C, C++, Delphi oder anderen richtigen Programmiersprachen. Weitere Infos dazu bringt Google mit den entsprechenden Suchbegriffen. Die Automation-Interface-DLL liefert Dir der Hersteller Deines OPC-Servers.
Weitere Infos bei :
http://www.opcfoundation.com
oder 
http://www.opcconnect.com

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*Lahme Krücke*

OPC ist immer eine lahme Krücke, ob mit oder ohne Custom Interface


----------



## Question_mark (16 November 2005)

*Lahme Krücke*

Hallo Gast,


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> OPC ist immer eine lahme Krücke, ob mit oder ohne Custom Interface


Danke für deinen überzeugenden Beitrag mit so vielen nachprüfbaren, sachlich fundierten Argumenten. Informationen über einen OPC Performance Test auf einem 266 MHz Pentium II findet man hier : 
http://www.opcfoundation.org/Archiv...ers/The Performance and Throughput of OPC.pdf
Ich glaube, dass brauch ich dann nicht weiter zu kommentieren.

Gruß
Question_mark

PS : Tippfehler editiert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2005)

Hallo Question_mark,

Link funktionierte bei mir leider nicht, war aber mit diesen erfolgreich
http://www.opcfoundation.org/DownloadFile.aspx?CM=3&RI=185&CN=KEY&CI=282&CU=4


----------



## Question_mark (18 November 2005)

Hallo,


			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Link funktionierte bei mir leider nicht


Upps, stimmt. Bei mir funktioniert der jetzt auch nicht mehr.


			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> war aber mit diesen erfolgreich


Ja, genau das habe ich gemeint. Danke für die Korrektur.

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo oldfellow,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum ist VB immer so, dezent ausgedrückt "ungern gesehen"! Mir zeigt das nur immer wieder das die Leute sich generell nicht mit VB befassen oder nicht die erforderlichen Kentnisse haben.
Unschlagbare Vorteile/Argumente von VB sind schnelle Erlernbarkeit und (fast immer) wesentlich schnellere Umsetzung als in einer anderen Sprache (z.Bsp VC++). Wohlgemerkt für das absolut gleiche Entergebnis!
Ich habe unter Verwendung der Bibliothek "OPCDAAuto.dll" mit VB bereits einige OPC-Clints geschrieben, die alsolut Prozeßsicher arbeiten und alles anders als langsam sind!!

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (30 November 2005)

Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jupp,

möchten Sie aus einer S5 bzw. S7 Steuerung Daten in VB auslesen bzw. schreiben ?
Wenn ja bieten wir interessante Alternativen an :
Für S7 Steuerungen :
IBH Link S7 bzw. IBH Link S7 plus
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/ibhlink.html
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/ibhlink_plus.html
Für S5 Steuerungen :
IBH Link S5
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/ibhlink_S5.html
Mit den Ethernetadaptern werden fertige Beispiele für VB mitgeliefert
die ohne OPC auskommen.
Sie können sich auch vorab den IBHNet Treiber runterladen :
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/info_ibhnet_email.html


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2005)

Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist VB immer so, dezent ausgedrückt "ungern gesehen"! Mir zeigt das nur immer wieder das die Leute sich generell nicht mit VB befassen oder nicht die erforderlichen Kentnisse haben.
> Unschlagbare Vorteile/Argumente von VB sind schnelle Erlernbarkeit und (fast immer) wesentlich schnellere Umsetzung als in einer anderen Sprache (z.Bsp VC++). Wohlgemerkt für das absolut gleiche Entergebnis!
> Ich habe unter Verwendung der Bibliothek "OPCDAAuto.dll" mit VB bereits einige OPC-Clints geschrieben, die alsolut Prozeßsicher arbeiten und alles anders als langsam sind!!


Wenn die Oberfläche im Vordergrund steht, ist VB sicher eine interessante Lösung. Ziel ist es doch bei der Programmierung, ein qualitativ gutes Ergebnis in möglichst kurzer Zeit (die hat sowieso keiner) zu erreichen. Und da ist mir VB auch lieber als MFC  :wink: (ich hoffe, ich bin nicht wieder jemand auf die Füsse getreten). Wenn es allerdings um reine Funktionalität geht, ziehe ich C/C++ eindeutig vor. Delphi kann ich nicht beurteilen, damit habe ich zu wenig Erfahrung. Wie sich das Ganze in C# bzw. VB.net entwickelt wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## seeba (30 November 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In VB.NET ist ja strukturell nicht mehr viel von VB6 drin.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> In VB.NET ist ja strukturell nicht mehr viel von VB6 drin.


Eben. Deshalb wieder neu Einarbeiten usw. Dafür ist ja alles schöner und bunter. Und wer C# kann, kann dann (fast) automatisch vb.net etc. Nur die harten Jungs mit nativem C++-Code stehen etwas abseits  :wink:


----------



## seeba (30 November 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch anderst rum ist es keine große Hürde mehr... VB.NET -> C#


----------



## Question_mark (30 November 2005)

Hallo Jupp,


			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> das die Leute sich generell nicht mit VB befassen


Habe ich mich schon damit befasst, seit damals mit irgendeinem Basic-Interpreter unter PCPM bis hin zu VB6 Professional.


			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> oder nicht die erforderlichen Kentnisse haben.


Nicht akzeptiert, aus dem oben genannten Grund habe ich die entsprechenden Kenntnisse.


			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> wesentlich schnellere Umsetzung als in einer anderen Sprache


Wenn Du immer in VB arbeitest, wird die Umsetzung in einer anderen Programmiersprache für Dich natürlich immer aufwendiger sein.


			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> und alles anders als langsam sind!!


Jupp, vielleicht nicht langsam, aber es geht eben noch wesentlich schneller !!!
Meine Zusammenfassung dazu :
VB : Ganz nett zum Zusammenklicken von einem Währungsumrechner oder so, nicht geeignet für industrielle Anwendungen.
Delphi : Optimal zur Anwendungsentwicklung, schnelles Erstellen der GUI und gleichzeitig fast alle Möglichkeiten von C++ (ausser der Entwicklung von Treibern). Ausserdem optimale Möglichkeiten zur schnellen Anbindung an Datenbanken. Daher wird Delphi gerne in der Industrie zur Anbindung von SPS'sen (S5, S7) an Datenbanken eingesetzt.
C++ : Also einen Gerätetreiber für z.B. eine ISO-Verbindung vom PC zu einer S5 mit CP535 würde ich dann doch lieber in dieser Programmiersprache schreiben, also weder in VB noch Delphi.
C# : Erinnert mich sehr stark an die OOP und Syntax von Delphi, aber da fehlen noch viele Sachen, z.B. COM (OPC) nur über Klimmzüge möglich.
.NET allgemein : Wird natürlich von M$ forciert, aber noch nicht generell in der Industrie akzeptiert. Ich beschäftige mich damit (also aktuell Beta Version von VS2005), aber halte mich mit Anwendungen zurück. Zumal alle bisher mit .NET 1.0 oder 1.1 erstellten Anwendungen dann mit Release von .NET 2.0 dann wieder überholt sind. Delphi 2006 erscheint in diesem Monat, .NET 2.0 ist dort im Release 2006 noch nicht implementiert !!! Das wird ein Megaflop für Borland. Sehr bedauerlich finde ich.
Ich wollte mit diesem Post auch keinen altbekannten Glaubenskrieg über Programmiersprachen anzetteln, sondern nur aus meiner Sicht ein wirklich kurzes Statement dazu geben.
Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2005)

Hier stimme ich Question_mark fast uneingeschränkt zu, außer bei "nicht geeignet für industrielle Anwendungen". Für Apps mit viel Oberfläche und Masken mache ich gerne "Malen nach Zahlen". Den Rest lagere ich dann in eine DLL aus, die von meiner VB-App aufgerufen wird. Auf diesem Wege kann schon mal eine Anwendung entstehen, die auch industrietauglich ist  :wink:. Und es gibt genügend Gegenbeispiele in C/C++ bzw. Delphie die dieses Attribut nicht verdient haben. Aber dies ist tatsächlich Glaubenskrieg. Wenn ich die Wahl habe, nehme immer die Programmiersprachen, die meiner Meinung nach für die konkrete Aufgabenstellung am schnellsten zu einer vernüftigen Lösung führen. Ausnahme: der Kunde schreibt die Programmiersprache vor weil er die Applikation selber weiterpflegen möchte.


----------



## Question_mark (1 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Herr Hönle,


			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt genügend Gegenbeispiele in C/C++ bzw. Delphie die dieses Attribut nicht verdient haben.


Die wären als VB-Anwendung dann wahrscheinlich noch katastrophaler geworden  :lol: 
Aber wie schon gesagt, ich will hier nicht einen Glaubenskrieg über Programmiersprachen anzetteln. Es gibt eben einfach nicht die "beste Programmiersprache", es gibt aber mit Sicherheit irgendeine Sprache, die für die jeweilige Aufgabe am besten geeignet ist.

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

*VB vs. C++*



			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist VB immer so, dezent ausgedrückt "ungern gesehen"! Mir zeigt das nur immer wieder das die Leute sich generell nicht mit VB befassen oder nicht die erforderlichen Kentnisse haben.
> Unschlagbare Vorteile/Argumente von VB sind schnelle Erlernbarkeit und (fast immer) wesentlich schnellere Umsetzung als in einer anderen Sprache (z.Bsp VC++). Wohlgemerkt für das absolut gleiche Entergebnis!
> Ich habe unter Verwendung der Bibliothek "OPCDAAuto.dll" mit VB bereits einige OPC-Clints geschrieben, die alsolut Prozeßsicher arbeiten und alles anders als langsam sind!!
> 
> ...



Solange es genug Softwarekomponenten (ActiveX) gibt, die man in sein VB-Programm integrieren kann, lässt es sich schön in VB programmieren. Aber versuch einmal z.B. eine Anwendung mit VB zu programmieren, die mit Raw-Sockets arbeitet. Was machst Du, wenn für deinen Problemfall noch keine Bibliothek existiert?

Ok, wenn Du so etwas nicht benötigst dann kommst Du mit VB super klar.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2005)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Die wären als VB-Anwendung dann wahrscheinlich noch katastrophaler geworden  :lol:
> Aber wie schon gesagt, ich will hier nicht einen Glaubenskrieg über Programmiersprachen anzetteln. Es gibt eben einfach nicht die "beste Programmiersprache", es gibt aber mit Sicherheit irgendeine Sprache, die für die jeweilige Aufgabe am besten geeignet ist.


Genau das wollt eich sagen. Es sollte nicht einfach nur nach "VB ist unbrauchbar" geurteilt werden sondern die Aufgabenstellung sollte mit berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

...Junge Junge... da habe ICH   ja (beinahe) einen Glaubenskrieg angezettelt....

@Question_mark, @Rainer Hönle.....
Vielen Dank für die sachlich einwandfreien Argumente von euch, hat mit ein wenig zu denken gegeben!
Werde (wenn es die Zeit erlaubt) mal einen die ein oder andere Alternative ausprobieren.

@Question_mark: Die Kritik in meinem ersten Posting bezog sich nicht 
                           speziell auf deine Aussagen, war allgemein 
                           gehalten!   

In  diesem Sinne,

..viele Grüße 

Jupp


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Dezember 2005)

Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> ...Junge Junge... da habe ICH   ja (beinahe) einen Glaubenskrieg angezettelt....


Ich denke davon waren wir noch weit entfernt. Die Beiträge ware doch alle sachlich und fachlich fundiert. Und mit Question_mark kann man wunderbar diskutieren, der weiss wovon er schreibt. 
PS: Auch wenn ich Pro VB geschrieben habe, meine Lieblingssprache ist C++  :wink:.


----------



## mertens2 (17 März 2006)

Hallo Hr. Hönle,

ist das Einbinden der Active-X Komponenten wirklich so einfach? Muss Daten aus WinnCC-Flex in VB6 haben, bin aber eine VB-Niete. Was kostet sowas in etwa?`

Gruß

cm


----------



## david.ka (17 März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
habe diesen Thread nur mal kurz überflogen. Die besten Erfahrungen mit VB/VB.NET/vor allem C# habe ich damit gemacht:
http://www.codeproject.com/dotnet/opcdotnet.asp?df=100&forumid=2198&exp=0&select=1189506

sehr schnell, sehr zuverlässig und keinen großen PC-Recourcen-/Speicherverbrauch!

Grüße
David


----------



## seeba (18 März 2006)

david.ka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> habe diesen Thread nur mal kurz überflogen. Die besten Erfahrungen mit VB/VB.NET/vor allem C# habe ich damit gemacht:
> http://www.codeproject.com/dotnet/opcdotnet.asp?df=100&forumid=2198&exp=0&select=1189506
> 
> ...



Und wer hat's entdeckt? Nein, nicht die Schweizer. Obwohl ich acuh gerne einer wäre.


----------



## david.ka (18 März 2006)

hehe

ein Schweizer? wieso das denn????


----------

